# OLD BUCK 2800 here lol



## WASPKFD (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Gang awesome forum... I have acquired an old buck 2800.. awesome machine.. well so far its not installed lol... I had it sandblasted and repainted looks great..
I come to find I don't know squat about stoves,, my ideal was get it put it in the house and fill full of wood .. wow was I wrong,,
  Thanx to you great site I built a hearth(who knew) looks awesome..   I guess you cant just throw them on the floor huh?? I have found the manual on line and have read through a few times... any pointers about this stove, or any comments please let me know..

I have limited time with wood burners... when I was younger we had one that was vented out the glass window... And I deer hunt so I have a small stove in a small cabin... Thanx again!


----------



## Motor7 (Nov 3, 2013)

What???...no pictures??????


----------



## WASPKFD (Nov 3, 2013)

I will next day or 2 have a couple guys helping me load it on the hearth..


----------



## WASPKFD (Nov 3, 2013)

heres a couple.. guys are coming over after work to help lift onto the hearth,, still needs trim... but its a start


----------



## bsruther (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks a lot like my Buck insert. Only thing that looks different is the blower vent at the top. My middle blower vent is at the bottom. One thing I would do before installation is change the fan motor. Chances are, yours could be just fine, but being an older stove, there's always the possibility of it failing. It's no fun pulling one of these things out mid winter, to change the motor.

My Buck has only one speed, HIGH. This year, I put a fan speed control switch on the cord and it's made a world of difference. This stove will run you out of the house with the fan on high. The lower fan speeds have also increased my burn times. One thing I can't stress enough, is to make sure your gaskets have a good seal. On mine, there is a flat gasket at the bottom, don't know if yours is that way. Also, there is a nasty little gap between the doors. I glued a gasket to the right door and it helped the seal a lot.

I've been using this stove for seven years, it will put out some serious heat, but it will also eat some wood. Seal it up tight and use dry wood and you will get some decent burn times. Don't seal it, and you will be feeding it, often.


----------



## Motor7 (Nov 3, 2013)

^
good advice and spot on. I bought one very similar to yours at an auction a few years ago. Decided not to use it and sold it on CL. When the guy was picking it up, I hooked up the fan and let it run for about a half an hour while talking...yep it quit. If I remember right the replacement motor was around $65, so I knocked a $100 off the price.


----------



## WASPKFD (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanx for the input.. I got it from a hunting buddy of mine it was well taken care of he also gave me an extra motor...
We ended up with a house in the country and the house has 2- 18 x 21 f additions but no friggin vents lol... so its gets cold ... seemed the old owner had a corn burner but corn is too high,,, Any way I love the looks of this thing and I get 4 x 4 x 8 oak  scrap all the time that will be my main fuel....also have 3 downed oak trees I need to chop up...

funny thing I tried to have the chimney installed and called around ,, It seems no one likes to do it,, but I've watched a 100 youtube videos lol ,, seem pretty straight forward..
if we get it planted today I will post a better photo.... Thanx again!! many more questions to come


----------



## gzecc (Nov 5, 2013)

I also have a 28000 buck. It likes it wood. Its an 8" pipe which is usually a problem.


----------



## WASPKFD (Nov 5, 2013)

can ya post some pix of your buck 2800? thanx


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2013)

Along with my Hampton, I have burned a Buck 26000 for over 30 years.  My son has the 28000.  There are many threads covering just about anything you want to know about this series of Buck stove inserts.  Just use the search function and type "Buck 28000"  I just did that and that should keep you busy reading for a lot of cold winter nights.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 6, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> can ya post some pix of your buck 2800? thanx


 
Won't post a pic, but will link you to a dealer that can answer any questions you may have about it.
http://www.servicesales.com/buck-st...22_348.html?osCsid=t5lj327ipkdmcupvp6f02ke314


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Won't post a pic, but will link you to a dealer that can answer any questions you may have about it.
> http://www.servicesales.com/buck-st...22_348.html?osCsid=t5lj327ipkdmcupvp6f02ke314


That is a good site gzecc, used it many times.  Couldn't find a good pic but here you go.


----------



## WASPKFD (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanx for all the help guys,,, Hoping to get installed this weekend,,


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> Thanx for all the help guys,,, Hoping to get installed this weekend,,


Good deal!  Can't wait for pics. I'm a old Buck fan. Great heaters!


----------

